# yellow leaves .. again  , i added cal-mag



## Smeg (Sep 29, 2012)

hi all 

well im pissed off . in my 2nd grow my leaves have gone yellow  .i think there is a little nute burn to 
there in auto-pots  , nutes are canna A+B -Rizotonic- And Cal-mag








they where fine  until i added another 600w light , the temps are all within range .+i ran out of Calmag , but they only missed one watering without calmag ... ive been watering the auto-pots every 3-4 days buy hand until they connect.

could this be anyhing else ? do i need to add more calmag ? ive been adding about 8ml per 10L  .
thanks
smeg


----------



## Smeg (Sep 29, 2012)

thanks
 smeg


----------



## gourmet (Sep 29, 2012)

You said the temps are within range.  What are your temps at night and then what are your temps during the day?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 29, 2012)

Looks like possible nute lockout on that one yellow one. Ph? In this situation *I* would flush with ph water and then start with light nutes, increasing until back at your normal program.

Good Luck.


----------



## Locked (Sep 29, 2012)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> Looks like possible nute lockout on that one yellow one. Ph? In this situation *I* would flush with ph water and then start with light nutes, increasing until back at your normal program.
> 
> Good Luck.




:yeahthat:

I don't advocate flushing all that often but I am with BK on this. You might be locked out. jmo


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 29, 2012)

I got a different idea. I may be wrong but those look just like my girls did when I put them into flowering. I have 8 plants that were growing great and put them in the flower room(tent) and hooked them all to the center hydro rez and within a week they were starting to look like yours. They were growing like mad and then wham. I started increasing the nutes and then connected another rez and increased the nutes more and the problem vanished as quickly as it came.

I think they aren't getting enough nutes and are getting hungry. The reason I say this is because you added another light and increased the lumens that they are recieving, which has allowed them to increase their chemical production, which requires more raw chemicals. Given that you have been adding cal/mag regular wnough to run out and the look of the plants makes me think not a cal/mag issue.

The burnt looking places on the leaves looks like old damage. Is that the case or did it occur with the yellowing? What is the PH of the solution before you add it in? Are you in coco coir?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah with that new light they are say "Feed Me"


----------

